# Ariens Platinum 28 SHO track



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

For now I have use it 3 times in 12"-20" snow fall. And even in heavy wet snow it was going foward flawlessly. The engine is powerful and the track do an awesome job. 

I found the chute handle a little bit to handle. Maybe I will get use to it, but I like more the chute rotator on the Deluxe model.

Vs the 28 deluxe model it harder on gas, but the output is there. That's a tank, it will go foward and never stop

With the auto turn on snow it's not harder to turn than the wheeled model. But I more difficult to go backward without power. But it turn easy without engine power.

The track made it more easy to scrap to the pavement and also easier on soft ground

We are at the beggining of the winter, and we are already near 1 meter of snow. We are supposed to get one of the biggest winter in term of snow since the 70s, I will came back at the end with some other comment on it and pictures.

I also changed the metal skid for poly skid, bacause I found the metal one on my deluxe left some marks







































http://vid186.photobucket.com/album...loads/VID_20161214_0947466452_zpsc1ofkvxn.mp4

2013-2014 deluxe 28" vs 2016-2017 platinum 28"


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice. 

What made you want to upgrade your 2014 deluxe? Your driveway seems pretty flat


----------



## danmp (Nov 23, 2016)

I needed more room for the snow I blow and I need to blow it futher on the grass, and the wheel didn't make it well. I was just digging in and destryoing the grass. Also I have a 3 stairs to climb and with the wheel that was not easy.

The deluxe was doing the job well for the driveway itself, but I found I'm needing to blow the snow further if I don't want to get a 20' snow bank. Also the driveway is pretty slick and the wheel slip very often and I cannot install chains on it.

In summary it was not mandatory to get tracks, but it a very nice upgrade and is making my life easier. It also very nice to push the snow further on the yard since I know I will get out of room this winter. Last winter it was a el nino winter and we get near half the snow we will get this year and even if we got less snow than normal, it was already too much.

In 2013 I got a big deal on my deluxe and since the Ariens here in Canada rise up their price about 30%( probably because our dollar dropped) So i decided to sell it the price I paid in 2013 minus the taxes and finally someone bought it at the price I wanted. 

There is some picture of last year " small winter"


----------



## paul95se (Dec 14, 2016)

danmp said:


> I needed more room for the snow I blow and I need to blow it futher on the grass, and the wheel didn't make it well. I was just digging in and destryoing the grass. Also I have a 3 stairs to climb and with the wheel that was not easy.
> 
> The deluxe was doing the job well for the driveway itself, but I found I'm needing to blow the snow further if I don't want to get a 20' snow bank. Also the driveway is pretty slick and the wheel slip very often and I cannot install chains on it.
> 
> ...


Good Lawwwd! Smart move!


----------

